
Ask HN: Best boilerplate project to start up my mom's online catalog? - notsag-hn
Hey all! Some time ago my mom set up a small store to sell her hand made baby bags, beds and clothes. Now she&#x27;s ready to move to the next step to have her own web catalog on top of social media to show a bit more her work. As a former full-stack and current back-end developer I know why I don&#x27;t like doing front-end, so I thought of using a boilerplate project for setting it up.<p>Have you ever used any light-ish boilerplate project, hopefully in node + react&#x2F;vue for something similar? The idea is to have a way of uploading new products with pictures, with no need for online shopping for now, it should have also responsive design.<p>Any other recommendation of a similar tool using a different stack would be also appreciated!<p>Thank you!
======
dvt
You should consider Shopify, Etsy, or even something like Ebay or Amazon.
There's absolutely no reason to reinvent the wheel here. Ecommerce can be a
real can of worms.

~~~
notsag-hn
Hi, dvt. Thank you for your answer! I should have clarified that this for now
it's a low-scale project in a country where eBay/Amazon/Etsy are not widely
used and that her budget for this is very low, I will be hosting the web
catalog on an existing server of mine, and that initially it wouldn't require
to provide any ecommerce capability other than showing the catalog.

------
wtracy
Seems like you're asking for a CMS. Drupal or Joomla would probably meet your
needs.

~~~
notsag-hn
Hi, wtracy! I was thinking of something lighter than the well-known CMSs. Just
a boilerplate project with some really basic CMS capabilities. Maybe I should
do it myself hah

